# Wat een begaafd(e) schilders!



## cyaxares_died

In mijn boek over grammatica vind ik de volgende twee voorbeeld zinnen, en ik begrijp niet wat het verschil van de betekening is. Kunnen jullie mij het uitleggen?

Wat een begaafd schilders!

en

Wat een begaafde schilders!

Ik sluit niet uit dat er een fout inzit. In dit geval, als jullie mij zouden zeggen hoe het juist moet zijn, was ik blij. Mischien "Wat een begaafd schilders!", en "een begaafd schilders", maar "de begaafde schilders".


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

De eerste zin is inderdaad fout. Het adjectief moet hier een -e krijgen, omdat het substantief in het meervoud staat.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## cyaxares_died

Ik begrijp niet. Dan is de "een" toch ook fout, of niet?


----------



## Lopes

Oei.. 
Deze zou ik persoonlijk scharen in het rijtje 'niet proberen te begrijpen waarom, maar gewoon accepteren'..  
Ikzelf heb iniedergeval geen flauw idee waarom het wel is 'een begaafde schilders'


----------



## Grytolle

cyaxares_died said:


> Ik begrijp niet. Dan is de "een" toch ook fout, of niet?


Nee, wat inderdaad heel raar is.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


cyaxares_died said:


> Ik begrijp niet. Dan is de "een" toch ook fout, of niet?


"Wat een" hoort hier bij elkaar en de 'een' heeft niets te maken met enkelvoud/meervoud. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van een uitroepend voornaamwoord -- het kind moet een naam hebben, zeker? --, maar hier vind je extra info.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

In het Zweeds hebben we trouwens hetzelfde verschijnsel:

Vadå för enna?

Waar "en" (=een) de meervouduitgang -a heeft gekregen.



Over het algemeen in de Nederlandse grammatica congrueren meervouden op dezelfde manier als vrouwelijke enkelvouden: "een mooie vrouw", " mooie mannen"; "wat een mooie vrouw", "wat een mooie mannen". Deze beschouwing lijkt echter nogal overbodig nu ik de voorbeelden beperkte tot hedendaagse AN-grammatica


----------

